# Clearing the air



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello,

Recently there was some drama over on LowEndTalk, and I would like to clear up some of the rumors.

First, *someone claimed I operate a botnet, this is not true. I host a open IRC server out of OVH datacenter, and no I don't often check in on what people are hosting there*, I just deal with abuse, and let people have a freedom-of-speech IRC channel. *At this time I have stopped the server, and are reimaging it, and assigning new IPV4 to it, so anyone who was hosting illegal things, is no longer.*

Next, accusers have listed Mazafaka, and a few other communities I am a "member" on,* I am not a member on these communities*, sure I am friends with members on the communities, however *I am not a active/registered member.*

Finally, *about "shelling a site"* - *no actual shell was dropped*, very simply there were *multiple full path disclosures, one vulnerability*, yes I did post them. I *did not leverage them* in any way/shape/form.

Hopefully this clears up rumors.

Jim


----------



## MannDude (Aug 27, 2015)

This is all new to me. Granted I never read LET. Care to post a link to a back story?


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

MannDude, I don't have links, it's in cest pit, two of my threads there. Jar probably does.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 27, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> Finally, *about "shelling a site"* - *no actual shell was dropped*, very simply there were *multiple full path disclosures, one vulnerability*, yes I did post them. I *did not leverage them* in any way/shape/form.


It would probably be a good idea in the future not to joke about things like that (your last 2 posts on LET that got you banned _"So yeah, just shelled Senor Nuggets website. mines data"  and "I've $50 bet I could bruteforce his password within an hour for his wordpress admin._"_ )_



Quote said:


> Next, accusers have listed Mazafaka


The accuser joined LET the same day he made the accusations and was banned by LET shortly after you were that day. He also mentioned localhost.re in one post http://www.lowendtalk.com/profile/130273/bk133


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

LET is a drama fest mainly, that's why I joke around there. Also mine screenshotting? Can't login to LET


----------



## Nyr (Aug 27, 2015)

You are full of bullshit, you wanted to sell socks on LET so you either have access to or directly own a botnet.


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2015)

Well like I often point my smoking gun at... ITZ IRC 'DOH!


----------



## kcaj (Aug 27, 2015)

Screenies.



Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler






Whatever spin you try to put on that, it's looking bad. You're a scumbag.


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2015)

kcaj said:


> Screenies.
> 
> _Hidden Content_
> 
> ...



Yikes.  Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.  You son are over quota.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

> Screenies.
> 
> _Hidden Content_
> 
> ...



Yep, I have stolen data, and yes I know how to launch denial of service attacks, I do it quite often on my own network to help improve filtering, _I know that Francisco also does the same thing to his network to help filter crap_. I've always operated within the law, you're cherry picking things.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

> You are full of bullshit, you wanted to sell socks on LET so you either have access to or directly own a botnet.



Legally obtained yes. I never once violated a law, and I love how you've based that on your personal opinion - I quite frankly don't care about your opinion. I operate 100% within the law, and I ask if you are accusing me of owning a botnet, I would like full screenshots, etc. proving your allegations, until then, they're merely hearsay.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

@kcaj I never knew developing open source software, and also having access to resources made you a scumbag? Oh, I forgot, the world's full of ungrateful people - that's right.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

> kcaj said:
> 
> 
> > Screenies.
> ...


I'll admit, the over quote part made me laugh, however those are merely screenshots of what I've said, what's been said and what's been done are two different things. You can infer, however you make a negative inference due to a bias opinion about me, my business (well, technically Jar's, however I'm still sitting on the desk).


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2015)

@KwiceroLTD I wouldn't let folks get under your skin like all that.  

The hack of a guys account / bruteforce could happen thing was what raised my brows....  But I have ZERO evidence any such thing ever happened other than chatboxing.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

> @KwiceroLTD I wouldn't let folks get under your skin like all that.
> 
> The hack of a guys account / bruteforce could happen thing was what raised my brows....  But I have ZERO evidence any such thing ever happened other than chatboxing.



lol, well, in theory anyone could of bruteforced if they wanted to, user enumeration was possible to get the username, then just a decent password list would do the rest.


----------



## jarland (Aug 27, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> > kcaj said:
> >
> >
> > > Screenies.
> ...


Yeah... I'm out. Sorry. I'm not comfortable attaching my name to anything related to those screenshots Jack posted.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Aug 27, 2015)

> KwiceroLTD said:
> 
> 
> > > kcaj said:
> ...


You're out based on negative inferences and cherry picking?


----------



## jarland (Aug 27, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> > KwiceroLTD said:
> >
> >
> > > > kcaj said:
> ...


I know what it means to "shell" a website. I myself am cherry picking (not in the fallacy sense, more like the literal sense) that reason to walk away. I never got a chance to make an impact anyway, time constraints. No loss to anyone. Doesn't matter much to me what the UK lists for the company, that's up to you, they have no legal authority over me.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 27, 2015)

jarland said:


> KwiceroLTD said:
> 
> 
> > > KwiceroLTD said:
> ...


The US and UK have a few reciprocal agreements in place so the UK government could easily come after you(r assets) if you're listed as an active director and they determined you had any liability .  You/Kwicero Ltd need to submit the   (electronic) "paperwork" _(it can be done online in a few minutes_) to officially resign as a director of the company.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't drag us into your bullshit.


----------



## HN-Matt (Aug 31, 2015)

> KwiceroLTD said:
> 
> 
> > > KwiceroLTD said:
> ...


http://www.rooshv.com/backslide-to-beta ^^^


----------

